# Belmont WA water profile?



## desmogod (4/2/19)

Anyone have a water report for Belmont available?


----------



## scomet (5/2/19)

Have a read through this thread, the same applies all over the metropolitan area, the water is a shandy of desal bore and dam, you can filter it or / and use camden (I hate sulphites) or go RO and never look back!!!

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/water-report-mandurah-wa.98277/

https://www.psifilters.com.au/laund...se-osmosis-system-with-gauge-low-waste-1.html


----------

